# Rub???



## scmelik (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been looking on here for awhile now and for some reason I cannot seem to find a rub recipie.  I am going to try and do a butt or two this weekend and am good on everything but what to put in my rub.  I know this is a trial and error type of deal but what do you guys use for a rub?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 21, 2009)

some of the most common ingredients are paprika, onion powder and garlic powder. the rations of these will depend on your tastes.

most also add some salt, again, to taste. some leave it out.

some add sugar, either white, brown or raw, to balance the savory flavors. if you do this, i recommend raw sugar as this is supposed to help keep the meat and the bark from geting a burned look and taste.

pepper is a good addition - some add cayenne pepper to taste. this is a good thing but be careful with it.

many toher herbs and spices, including cumin, oregano, thyme, lemon, and honestly, too many to mention. those should be some basics, however.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to the SMF. I moved your thread to roll call, so that everyone can give you a warm welcome. Please give us a little introduction about yourself, smokes, Q's. I see that you have already gotten some good advise on a basic rub. It's all good my friend.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 21, 2009)

Personally I bought Jeff's rub and while I've made a few of my own I still use his more than any other


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 21, 2009)

If something out of 1 of these sites don't entertain ya, try the 8-3-1-1.

8 parts suger, brown,white, or what ever
3 parts koser salt
1 part spice
1 part spice

The 1 part spices is basically 2 parts total of what ya want, break it down to 8 diff 1/4 parts if wanted

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=Rubs
http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...s/bbqrubs.html
http://www.jurassicpork.com/Recipes.asp
http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C2.htm
http://www.recipesource.com/side-dis.../indexall.html


----------



## jdt (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I would throw Cumin, Crackeled black pepper and cayanne pepper into the list of common ingredients, welcome to the SMF


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 21, 2009)

Google for 'dry rub recipe' and you'll get so many, by the time you read through them all you won't need one anymore.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

I have used Jeff's Rub with success.

We also like:

   Curious Aardvark's famous rib rub.

4 teaspoons sea salt
2 tsp dark brown sugar
1 level tsp garlic powder
1 tsp smoked paprika
1/2 tsp whole peppercorns
3 tsp dried lemon peel
2 tsp dried mixed peppers (NOT chillies)
1 tsp dried onion
2 tsp white sugar
1 tsp coriander
1/3 tsp umami (MSG)


I leave the MSG out.  We especially like this with ribs smoked with cherry wood.


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the family, you will find a lot of helpful information floating around in here.

*Edit to remove recipe *




Good Luck and Happy Smokes


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard ... you won't be disappointed w/ hte wealth of info on this forum.

Well here is what i use 

**DISCLAIMER**
sorry i never measure ,always comes out better if i make to taste.

Light Brown Sugar approx. 2 cups (usually)
Kosher Salt (Lightly)
Garlic Powder
Onion Powder
Black Pepper
Dry Mustard
Cumin
Celery Seed or Flakes
Paprika (For color mainly)

I also marinate every brisket before rubbing pre smoke.


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 21, 2009)

I would have to agree .. Friends and family love it.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!  I use Jeff's rub most of the time.  Well worth it & it helps to support the site!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 21, 2009)

Not trying to start a war, but when you give out a recipe from someone else, you should put their name with it, I'm sure Mike Mills would appreciate it with his Magic Dust


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 21, 2009)

No war I agree.... but I got the recipe from my preacher Bubba Alfred

So if it belongs to someone else that is fine but I had no idea


----------



## seenred (Apr 22, 2009)

What Piney said!  I've tried many and still like Jeff's the best by far.  Also, the proceeds help keep this site goin'.  By the way, Hello and welcome!  Good luck and have fun, whatever you decide to use.


----------



## scmelik (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for the welcome guys.  I have been doing alot of reading on here and my dad and I actually made our first fatty last weekend, what an increadible idea, whoever came up with that I would like to shake their hand, pure genious.

As far as equipment goes right now i don't have a smoker (Friday I am going to buy it.) but I will be getting (or at least plan on getting) a Brinkman 852 barrel smoker.  I have been attempting to use my weber grill to smoke with and it works just not overly great.

I appreciate all of you guys help.

Scott


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 22, 2009)

_*Welcome to the board!!!!! Good people here. I think you'll like it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## azrocker (Apr 22, 2009)

Just don't use Old Bay Seasoning. That is only for Seafood. Nudge nudge wink wink.


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2009)

Heres a pretty good one from Brentman

1 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika 
1 tablespoon Coarse black pepper 
1 tablespoon Coarse Sea salt 
2 tablespoon garlic powder 
2 tablespoon onion powder 
1 teaspoon cayenne


----------



## mikey (Apr 22, 2009)

While I've played a bit with my own(no salt or sugar), I still prefer Zatarains Creole Seasoning. It's got just the right amount of "bite" for my taste buds. Give it a try.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 22, 2009)

Let's see how many will disagree with me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When I started playing with rubs, I gathered the flavors I liked best-i.e., garlic,onion,NM chile,oregano,cumin,etc. and mixed them in different mixes to find the one I liked. Then I tweeked it to what I use now. You can go with a sweet rub, savory,dry(nothing on the meat except the rub) ,wet(with most anything) or just use your imagination. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




    However some go to a supermarket and get a pre-made commercial rub like Emeril's or from one of the site on the net. Plenty of sources out there. I just happen to like mine. That's just me though
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




    Play a bit, you may come up with a really great rub. Here's an idea...
ground Juniper Berries
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It'll give you a real campout taste, and it's rather good too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




   Have fun and
HAPPY SMOKES


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 22, 2009)

I generally don't share my recipes, but I don't mind in this case.

This is my rub that I use for everything:

_Big Bald BBQ Rub:_

1 cup white sugar
½ cup paprika
2 Tbls black pepper
2 Tbls lemon pepper
2 Tbls salt
2 Tbls chili powder
2 Tbls garlic powder
2 Tbls onion powder
2 Tbls cayenne pepper

Mix it up and enjoy. I put it on everything I smoke. I was trying to come up with a specific rub for brisket, but why mess with what works. One note sometimes the paprika clumps a bit, just be sure to mix it really will.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 22, 2009)

that looks like it would be really good, bigbald ~


----------



## smokestars (Apr 22, 2009)

*Welcome scmelik,*

*And Thanks to all the rest of you for your replies to scmelik*, I keep  staying amazed at the experiences shared here in the posts of the recipes....

Don


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 23, 2009)

Well thanks. I think it is the best one I have developed.


----------

